# DH and DJ pics (WARNING: contains graphic pics of riders without helmets)



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Here is some shots of my last 3 days of riding. The DH shots are from one of the funnest and longest shuttles in gnarcal. It's in the Mendocino national forest. 12 miles of pure railing DH, with a pathment shuttle to the top. Feels like you average 25 to 30 mph the whole way down. You are basically smiling from ear to ear on every run. Just another sick ride in Norcal that puts North* to shame. 1 day of shuttling here will get you an easy 50 to 60 miles of pure DH in.

The paramedics like to hang out at our DJ's and watch us Throwitdown.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Timmy bustin tres


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice pics...

nice superman.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

It just isn't fair.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

cool deal homie...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Syd Dogg


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

if only gas wasn't so expensive....


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

that superman is clean.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

damn you have some sick spots


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if only gas wasn't so expensive....


If only wifey was a lawer.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice pics. Sounds like an awesome DH run.

BTW, i like your warning in the tread title.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> If only wifey was a lawer.


bla... bla... bla....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Bla bla bla


My vagina hurts too


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Such extreme sixnezz.. I feel throw up in my mouth.. all day.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome pics, that downhill run sounds killer


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

sick pics zach, that sh*t looks fun! yo, how far is the mendocino national forest from the bay?


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

zachdank said:


> DH and DJ pics (WARNING: contains graphic pics of riders without helmets)


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good One!

PhotoMom


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Siccckkkkk.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

zachdank said:


> The paramedics like to hang out at our DJ's and watch us Throwitdown.


is that paramedics guy your brother?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

you have all the sickest spots in cal....im jealous

nice pics


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i just realized that you went rogue on the denim crew. you look funny....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i just realized that you went rogue on the denim crew. you look funny....


Haha. Jokes on you sucka. That ain't me, it's Sick Nick Olsen.:devil:


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

lots of digging.....gnarly


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ok, i'm a tard. i forgot about sick nick, didn't recognize him sans yeti/super t.....


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

awseam as always.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

damn that is a big dub

and is that you crashing? gj on that:thumbsup: 



oh and i think i need a spikey metal belt so i can throwdown too.  


really nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Timmy bustin tres


is that a skunk in the background of the dh pic with the dude on the giant???

...smells like one.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sriracha said:


> is that paramedics guy your brother?


Napes.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

insanely sick, is this all coming out of a full length vid?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if only gas wasn't so expensive....


carpool????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

:madmax: warning....this my post is anti...non wearing helmets.......don't rebuttle.......

get some helmets there:madman:


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice spots, where is the DH at? Just got finished with a weekend of shuttling up at Lake Pillsbury which has some very fun DH runs.


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

**** those djs are so steep.


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice Godfather,, I See You Reshaped The First Jump Up At The Line Looks Better,, Love Farrelllllllllllllleeee


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Sick. Nice nice nice looking spots!! :thumbsup: I got like 20 days until I come up there...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Swoop said:


> ..... I got like 20 days until I come up there...


i got 3....


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

awsome pics, bet your legs are knakered after a 12mile DH


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

nice eagle, your homies glory is dope.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Swoop said:


> Sick. Nice nice nice looking spots!! :thumbsup: I got like 20 days until I come up there...


what date are you gonna be here?


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Sooo jealous.*

Hadn't ridden in 3 weeks and my wife is just a corp accountant.

The bailout with the bike up in the sky is just beggin' for a "name that pic" contest!


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

nice shots Z to tha D, the one of the backflip gone awry is good with the bike way up in the air


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> what date are you gonna be here?


he'll be there the weekend of like june 24th, but he won't be riding really, he is scared he might get hurt right before his senior trip......


----------



## Bike&Destroy (Mar 22, 2006)

Illin' pics mang. super clean toboggan over the hip at Buchelli.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

hunt27 said:


> Nice Godfather,, I See You Reshaped The First Jump Up At The Line Looks Better,, Love Farrelllllllllllllleeee


Jonny fycking Ferrelli, get your as$ back to gnarcal.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Bike&Destroy said:


> Illin' pics mang. super clean toboggan over the hip at Buchelli.


Eric fycking Erickson, are you out of retirement yet? I like how your throwing up the shocker in the paramedic pic.

Let's ride Bi-tch!!!1:madmax:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooter. said:



> nice shots Z to tha D, the one of the backflip gone awry is good with the bike way up in the air


Thanx mang. That didn't feel to good on my neck.:eekster:


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> he'll be there the weekend of like june 24th, but he won't be riding really, he is scared he might get hurt right before his senior trip......


ahaha. I am going to Europe dude. I don't want to be broken for my euro trip! WCH pretty much has it... but I am still going to ride. I'm riding today at 5:eekster: that should be interesting...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Swoop said:


> ahaha. I am going to Europe dude. I don't want to be broken for my euro trip! WCH pretty much has it... but I am still going to ride. I'm riding today at 5:eekster: that should be interesting...


Our whole entire crew will be in Canada on the 24th.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Our whole entire crew will be in Canada on the 24th.


Nice timing... When are you guys coming back? I think I am up there until the 27th...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

when i saw the pic with the u falling in mid air i thought u just ran off the jump then i noticed that ther was a bike in the pic, buttifle red dirt. how close is that to chico


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

damn... nice place...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> when i saw the pic with the u falling in mid air i thought u just ran off the jump then i noticed that ther was a bike in the pic, buttifle red dirt. how close is that to chico


Real close


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Real close


red dirt gave it to me and just the life stye and secnery told me Chico


----------



## coldsprings (Jun 1, 2005)

Holy Sh!t, Killer Piks, ..


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

Those jumps are so well formed, we can never get ours that packed without using a lot more dirt down the sides.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Sick pics mannn


----------



## Ben Barron (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet!! 

Dude, I had so much fun on Sun. Thanks for the invite!! I was seriously considering wussing out but, I wasn't about to be punked!.........good times,good times


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Ben Barron said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> Dude, I had so much fun on Sun. Thanks for the invite!! I was seriously considering wussing out but, I wasn't about to be punked!.........good times,good times


$hit, we're always down to ride with the Legend:rockon:


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

OMG, The horror! where are thier helmets?!!!  awsome riding. keepin it real.


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

"""zachfacts""" 
For All Who Dont Know Zachdank Has Counted To Infiniti Twice,, And Built Twice As Many Jumps As That!!


----------



## dannyb (Apr 26, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> when i saw the pic with the u falling in mid air i thought u just ran off the jump then i noticed that ther was a bike in the pic, buttifle red dirt. how close is that to chico


428.5 kilometers.


----------



## Rannix23 (May 19, 2006)

Serious Question how do you jump those jumps they are like vertical i cant see how that will launch u foward any tips of what to do on those?


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Rannix23 said:


> Serious Question how do you jump those jumps they are like vertical i cant see how that will launch u foward any tips of what to do on those?


pedal really fast in the air....


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

coma13 said:


> pedal really fast in the air....


just like E.T.

seriously.. look again.. they are NOT vertical


----------

